# Code: G0278



## marty3073 (Aug 5, 2011)

I am getting alot of denials for this code (G0278). The denial is primary procedure must be billed with this code. Could someone let me know what is the primary procedure code to (G0278). 

Thanks


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Aug 8, 2011)

marty3073 said:


> I am getting alot of denials for this code (G0278). The denial is primary procedure must be billed with this code. Could someone let me know what is the primary procedure code to (G0278).
> 
> Thanks




heart cath


----------



## marty3073 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Code G0278*

Since the heart cath code is the primary code, will code 93454 be the primary code for code G0278?

Thanks


----------



## Cyndi113 (Aug 16, 2011)

93454 is a coronary angiogram and yes can be prime to G0278. However, it depends on the provider's documentation and medical necessity.

The answers you are receiving are vague because you haven't posted a report for more specific answers.


----------



## marty3073 (Aug 16, 2011)

Here's the report:

Procedure Description

 The patient was prepped and draped in the usual sterile fashion.  Under Lidocaine 2% local anesthesia a 5F sheath was placed in the right femoral artery and a 7F sheath was placed in the right femoral vein using the modified Seldinger technique.   A 7F balloon-tipped catheter was advanced through the right heart chambers and into the pulmonary artery wedge position.  Hemodynamic measurements were made and cardiac output was calculated using the thermodilution method.  A 5 F Judkins left number 5 catheter was used to engage the left coronary artery and a 5 F Judkins right number 4 catheter was used to engage the right coronary artery.  Right and left coronary angiography was performed in multiple views by hand injections of Optiray 320.  A 5F pigtail catheter was used to perform a distal aortogram using power injection of Optiray 320.   Following the procedure, the sheaths were sutured into place.  There were no immediate complications.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Aug 16, 2011)

marty3073 said:


> Here's the report:
> 
> Procedure Description
> 
> The patient was prepped and draped in the usual sterile fashion.  Under Lidocaine 2% local anesthesia a 5F sheath was placed in the right femoral artery and a 7F sheath was placed in the right femoral vein using the modified Seldinger technique.   A 7F balloon-tipped catheter was advanced through the right heart chambers and into the pulmonary artery wedge position.  Hemodynamic measurements were made and cardiac output was calculated using the thermodilution method.  A 5 F Judkins left number 5 catheter was used to engage the left coronary artery and a 5 F Judkins right number 4 catheter was used to engage the right coronary artery.  Right and left coronary angiography was performed in multiple views by hand injections of Optiray 320.  A 5F pigtail catheter was used to perform a distal aortogram using power injection of Optiray 320.   Following the procedure, the sheaths were sutured into place.  There were no immediate complications.



Marty,
 this looks like a R & L heart cath with distal aorta angiogram. I hope there is a final impression which should tell what the aortagram showed and also what the cath showed too. 

93460-26
G0278


----------



## marty3073 (Aug 16, 2011)

theresa.dix@ethc.com said:


> Marty,
> this looks like a R & L heart cath with distal aorta angiogram. I hope there is a final impression which should tell what the aortagram showed and also what the cath showed too.
> 
> 93460-26
> G0278



Thanks


----------

